# Ever wished Pokemon was real?



## Sbamber (Nov 29, 2008)

Ever wished that the world we live in could be a Pokemon world? Where we can just catch wild Pokemon?


----------



## Flareon (Nov 29, 2008)

YES. That would be the perfect life for me. 8D


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

that was actually the basis for a (horrible) crossover I was writing. o.o

In short, yes.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 29, 2008)

Sure thing, it'd be fun.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

All through my childhood.

I still do sometimes. :]


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 29, 2008)

Yep, and I still do.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, but there is one small detail that bothers me.



> Golbat, Firered:
> 
> It clamps down on its prey with needle-sharp fangs and *drains over 10 onces of blood in one gulp.*
> 
> ...


I hate it when doctors take my blood. How would I feel with a Golbat attached to my neck?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope. Wild Pokemon will attack humans and take over the planet. Some Pokemon, like Mudkip, are too stupid to survive in a world like ours. The more intelligent ones will probably kill us all. And, how would the mainstream deal with it? They won't know what to do with a Pokemon. There are many animals in shelters because no one knows how to take care of them. If Pokemon existed, then everything'll be fucked up. They'll also cross-breed with humans, and begin a furry uprising. And, what about Seaking?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

I always considered "Pokemon being real" to be more along the lines of "we all live in a happy world where ten-year-olds can run around unsupervised and not get raped, there is no war, everyone is generally a nice person, and the most serious threats to our peaceful way of life can be taken down by said ten-year-olds."

Although it probably _would_ be more interesting if it were a more 'realistic'/'mature' take on the Pokemon world;  I just don't think it'd be as awesome if Pokemon just suddenly poofed into existence. In fact, that wouldn't work at all. D:


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 29, 2008)

But seriously guys, you are ignoring the Golbat! D:


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 29, 2008)

superyoshi888 said:


> But seriously guys, you are ignoring the Golbat! D:


They live in caves mostly, so I think we'd be safe.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 29, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I just don't think it'd be as awesome if Pokemon just suddenly poofed into existence. In fact, that wouldn't work at all. D:


This.

It'd be cool if we had them all along and such, though.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 29, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I just don't think it'd be as awesome if Pokemon just suddenly poofed into existence. In fact, that wouldn't work at all. D:


Why don't you think that'd work? I think it would but that's just me.


----------



## turbler (Nov 29, 2008)

totally!!! But more like...y'know, a world with real problems, but no guns or bombs or nothin' but still real life problems, so sorta "perfect world" sorta"reality" and also not pokemon randomly showin up but... i guess nobody bothered by the pokemon? I think that's what i'm, thinking of...


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 29, 2008)

Eh... yeah, I often do want that to happen, but there's always a downside to everything. In this case, we'd have a whole bunch of new deities that can control anything imaginable.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 29, 2008)

Duh... pretty much everybody does. My one childhood dream.

Even people who don't like Pokemon want them to be real.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it would be pretty flipping sweet. Though, I wouldn't want to be eaten by anything. It would still be cool if you didn't have to go to school, and instead got to run around fighting other people.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, of course! It would be really awesome. As long as they didn't screw anything up... it would be great.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Only _all the time.
_
It would be _freaking awesome._


----------



## Thorne (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, it would be freaking awesome.

CON: My taxes would be very high due all the Pokémon food I'd have to pay for.
CON: I'd feel bad for keeping my Pokémons in Poké balls.

PRO: I'd be in much better physical health
PRO: Running around all the time would be fun.
PRO: I'd not have to go to school.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

Jason-Kun said:


> Why don't you think that'd work? I think it would but that's just me.


I don't think it'd work simply because the way our world works is not the way the Pokemon world does. Introducing any kind of fantasy element into real life would most likely bring about chaos, just because the way our society and our government works doesn't accommodate that sort of thing. If we were suddenly able to keep and raise potentially dangerous monsters for recreational purposes, we'd probably have in one corner PETA or some similar rights movement saying we're abusing them, in another corner people wanting control laws on them like guns, another group of people who don't trust them and want them all dead, and a good number of them would probably end up in Iran or something. 

So, yeah, I just don't see it happening. :\ Actually living in the Pokemon world would be pretty great because it all works out fine and dandy there, but not so much if they just appeared here one day or if scientists invented them or something. Plus, non-cartoon Pokemon would probably be fugly as hell. D:


----------



## Sbamber (Nov 29, 2008)

Heck yes it would be awesome. I mean all those Pokemon! Uba-duh HOLY CRAP that would be sick!


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

YES. I can't believe that two people actually voted NO.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 30, 2008)

Some people are too scared of the consequences to want pokemon to exist. Thus, they instead wish for a world that's like the pokemon world where everything is pretty much at peace and Pokemon coexist easily.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Hmm...no fun at all.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

What if Pokémon poofed into existence, but nobody knew that they did? Like, the world gets changed, but people have false memories about the past, and nobody remembers the world before it. 
Is that coherent?


----------



## Yarnchu (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucas755 said:


> What if Pokémon poofed into existence, but nobody knew that they did? Like, the world gets changed, but people have false memories about the past, and nobody remembers the world before it.
> Is that coherent?


Sounds like a plot to an old Science Fiction novel. And then what would happen? Would someone from our old world come and see these things? I'd think I would be horrified if that happened, even though I'm a pokemon fan.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm... FAN FICTION TIME!!!

No, just kidding. I don't have the time. *Stupid swimteam...*

(BTW, did you see Lucas755's signature? I wonder how long it took to compute that...)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 30, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> Hmm... FAN FICTION TIME!!!
> 
> No, just kidding. I don't have the time. *Stupid swimteam...*
> 
> (BTW, did you see Lucas755's signature? I wonder how long it took to compute that...)


I dunno, but it's going to change by like a billionth of a percent with every new member, so... [/offtopic]


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd like it, even if there were issues with the govs, enemies, PETA, lack of technology to keep them in balls...

It'd be one hell of a challenge. And I'd lap it up eagerly.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 30, 2008)

When I was a child, yes, all the time.

Nowadays, I don't really think about it much.


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Of course!

I used to pretend my pet cat was an Umbreon. Oh sweet innocence, where have you gone?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Almost Eric said:


> Of course!
> 
> I used to pretend my pet cat was an Umbreon. Oh sweet innocence, where have you gone?


_Please_ tell me you tried to paint yellow stripes on him/her. XD


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> _Please_ tell me you tried to paint yellow stripes on him/her. XD


I used to get photos up of him in Paint and draw yellow rings and stripes on him. Ahaha.


----------



## Zangoose (Dec 1, 2008)

No.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Almost Eric said:


> I used to get photos up of him in Paint and draw yellow rings and stripes on him. Ahaha.


Agh, not the same... XD


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Agh, not the same... XD


I loved my cat too much to defile his beautiful fur with yellow paint. XD


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

If Pokemon were to replace our animals, yeah, sure.

But we'd have to break it to the kids that the burger they're eating is made from a Miltank.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 1, 2008)

I voted no because I never cared. It would be interesting, and perhaps fun, but I never had a wish for them to actually exist.
I am not worried for any consequences (well maybe but that's not the point); I simply lack imagination.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 1, 2008)

That would be awesome if pokemon were real, especially if the pokeballs were too, but of course NO BEING ABLE TO CATCH LEGENDARIES WTF THEIR GODS HOW DO YOU CAPTURE THEM AND CONTROL THEM?!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

^ Well when you catch a Pokemon they're supposedly in your control like slaves with personality :)


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Dec 8, 2008)

Yep.  I used to dream about catching a Gengar...and I don't even like Gengar.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

I day dreamed about Pokemon being real and me having a Lv 1000 Ditto[my favorite Pokemon at the time] as my only Pokemon when I was little.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd want some. I wouldn't want all the deity Pokémon, but other than that...awesomesauce.

Hasn't every kid, at some point or another, desperately longed for Pokémon to be real?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 10, 2008)

When I was young, I _really_ wanted to have a Gyrados. Don't know why. They aren't all that amazing. Where would I keep it? The pool?


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 10, 2008)

Of course I do! I used to wish it every time I saw a star. In fact, I believe that they are real, but only in your hearts. (That is so sappy, but someone else made me believe that.)


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes. It'd be nice to have a charmander or some other warm fire type with me while waiting for the bus. >< Or to just get to cuddle with a grumpig/some other fave pokemon of mine.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, they are real...in our minds.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 14, 2008)

I always have and always will~

And PETA would be PETP and would no longer get confused with my favourite kind of bread. <3


----------



## Taliax (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. Definately. Once, I even actually thought they were real (not as in our minds/hearts, but in actual life).


----------



## Ayame (Dec 14, 2008)

I think we all do.  :/
I suppose a few of you might answer No because you really wouldn't enjoy committing your life to Pokemon if they were real,  but they are really awesome creatures.


----------

